# Do you know anyone who breeds Komondors



## Mymattiemay (Apr 24, 2012)

I am looking for Komondors.  If you know a quality breeder please contact me 
Thank you!


----------



## genuck (May 14, 2012)

I got mine in KY. I think there is someone in CO that breeds them too. Even the breeder I got mine from was having  a hard time finding a replacement female. Check puppyfind.com and keep searching the web, they will pop up.
 Good luck!


----------

